# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Gecombineerde vetzuren helpen tegen ADHD bij kinderen

## FRANCOIS580

Wetenschappers berekenden dat maar liefst acht procent van onze studerende jeugd last heeft van ADHD en vergelijkbare stoornissen van het zenuwstelsel. En niet alleen kinderen en jongeren lijden aan deze aandoening, steeds meer en meer volwassenen hebben ermee te kampen. Velen van hen slikken noodgedwongen het nochtans erg omstreden Rilatine om hun hyperactiviteit min of meer onder controle te krijgen en zich beter te concentreren.Een aangepast dieet bestaande uit vooral rijst, kip en kalkoen kan in sommige gevallen de symptomen van ADHD verzachten. Tot hiertoe gingen dezelfde wetenschappers er ook steeds van uit dat een dieet rijk aan omega 3- vetzuren hielp tegen ADHD. De resultaten van recente studies tonen echter aan dat dit niet het geval is. Om doeltreffend te zijn is er een combinatie van omega 3- en omega 6- vetzuren noodzakelijk. 

Aandachtstoornissen en hyperactiviteit zijn zowat de belangrijkste symptomen van kinderen als jongeren en nu ook meer en meer volwassenen met ADHD. Om deze vervelende gevolgen van ADHD zoveel mogelijk te onderdrukken worden steeds meer geneesmiddelen waaronder vooral Rilatine voorgeschreven. Het toenemend gebruik van deze geneesmiddelen is echter niet zonder gevaar en de eventuele negatieve invloed op langere termijn werd nog veel te weinig onderzocht. Voor velen die met deze aandoening worden geconfronteerd zijn dit meer dan voldoende redenen om naar alternatieve oplossingen te zoeken.

*Omega vetzuren* 
In zowat alle gezonde diëten staan omega vetzuren centraal en dat is in de strijd tegen ADHD bij kinderen niet anders. Omega vetzuren worden door alle voedingsdeskundigen en diëtisten aangeraden voor de natuurlijke ondersteuning van kinderen met met leerstoornissen en concentratiestoornissen. Het aanbod aan deze omega vetzuren is bijzonder groot en de verschillende samenstellingen ervan maakt het beslist niet gemakkelijker om de juiste keuze te maken.

Resultaten van recente onderzoeken tonen nu aan dat er wel degelijk een bijzonder groot verschil bestaat tussen omega vetzuren met een goede en een minder goede samenstelling. Daar was men het tot hiertoe niet eens over. Een goede samenstelling is van groot belang bij de behandeling van ADHD en vergelijkbare aandoeningen. Omega 3 vetzuren uit visolie zijn onvoldoende om de symptomen van ADHD te verzachten. Om ADHD succesvol te bestrijden is een combinatie van omega 3 en 6 vetzuren onmisbaar.

*Nauwelijks verbetering met omega 3*
Om zich een gemotiveerd oordeel te kunnen vormen werden na een uiterst strenge selectie tien wetenschappelijke studies weerhouden die de voorbije jaren werden georganiseerd. Tijdens deze studies werd de werking van verschillende omega 3 voedinssupplementen onderzocht bij kinderen met ADHD. Er werd daarbij telkens de invloed op hun hyperactiviteit en aandachtstoornissen onderzocht. Daaruit bleek dat omega 3 vetzuren weinig of geen invloed hadden op de symptomen van ADHD. Enkel daar waar ook gebruik werd gemaakt van een van nature hoog EPA- supplement aangevuld met een omega 6 vetzuur werden wel gunstige resultaten opgetekend. EPA is een belangrijk vetzuur dat gewonnen wordt uit visolie. Het is dus belangrijk om kinderen en jongeren maar ook volwassenen een combinatie van omega 3 en 6 vetzuren te geven.

*Tips van de diëtiste.../...*

Lees verder...

----------


## Wendy

Dit lijkt me gezonder dan Ritalin slikken.

----------

